# Workbench restore (Scandinavian style)



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*

*Scandinavian workbench restore*
The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.

In this blog I will try to tell about the workbench as good as I can and then show the restore of an old one I bought and restored.
Actually my workbench is Danish, made in Denmark, more exactly Copenhagen app. 100 years back is my guess and the Scandinavian workbench is of German origin… First full version with front and end vise known is from Nürenberg app. 1500 by Löffelholz, but it took more than 200 years before it became standard. The end vise became standard in Germany and Scandinavia, where in the South the workbench was more primitive as the so called Roubo workbench, where it has a table, a stop, a holdfast and the leg vise where you need to bend down to lock the leg according to the board thickness (he was a French cabinetmaker and author). So it should have been referred to as the German workbench, but since I am Danish (and so live in Scandinavia) I will stick to that name (bandit I am). 
But before I start I will share some good news with my fellow LJ's here - I got a new workshop! - this was why I bought the bench; I finally got room for a full size cabinetmakers workbench that has been on my wish list since I was a young boy.








Here I am in front of the new shop, cheers guys and girls. 
My shaving horse has become useful as a bench for me and the visitors.
The shop has two rooms, kitchen and bathroom - quite a luxury since I used to have only a small basement room.









Here the main room, a wonderful workroom with fireplace and plenty of room for playing.
I have started to use the shop but most of my tools are still in storage - my ohhhhh I can't wait to find room for them all here.
But what is important for this blog is what is in the center; the workbench.

MUSEUM:
But we start at a museum city just outside Copenhagen:
It is a wonderful place called Frilandsmuseet.
In this place houses from all over Denmark and from different periods of the Danish history are now rebuild and all details including furniture and workspaces are intact.








Historically a workbench started something like this, known as the Roman bench.
Wooden pegs as stops and support or metal clamps could hold the wood in place.
A top from a board and some legs, simple as that, easy to make on the work site.









I will guess the shaving horse is just an advanced version of this.
Here a sample from the museum.









This is an old style table from a farmer's house, the wedge holds it together and this detail is later transferred to the workbench. 








A simple workbench could have been like this, just a sturdy base and two planks.
Notice the shaving horse.









A really old workbench where the front vise has been lost, but it is easy to see the main plank with bench dog holes and how the stretchers has been transformed into a tool storage.









And here it is, the traditional workbench.
Wedged together base so it can easily be moved.









From one end, notice the way it is joined is the same way as we use today.
Also notice the holdfast.









The front vise.









Holdfast old style.









From another workbench, more primitive holdfast.









Carpenters workshop, notice the plane cabinet…









Again the stretchers are used as storage.









Yet another bench from a sawmill, the guy is sharpening the saw.

SIDE COMMENT:
(N. C. Roms, Haandgerningsbog, 1894)








An old style DIY workbench could look like this, quite elegant I think.









Or be a simple on top version that could be stored away.
End of this part of the blog, in next part I will show how my bench looked when I bought it and tell about how it was restored.

Hope it can be to some inspiration.

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


Congrats on the new shop Mads! Great picture too. I will be following along this blog, it will be interesting to watch i'm sure.

Any idea why the old primitive holdfast were not bent? seems like these would be more difficult to make.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


Great blog Mads! Wonderful pictures. Fascinating pictures. Cant wait to see the rest of the detail. Congrats on the spacious shop, you deserve it.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


Happy that you have found a space with a little more 'elbow' room.

Your dreams can now grow larger.

Work Safely and have Fun.

Best Regards. - Grandpa Len


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


I'm very happy for you, my friend!! You deserve a shop like that so you can create beautiful things the way you do and with more working space!! I wish I was there to celebrate with you and a few beers!!...........Jim


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


i cant believe this, i am so happy for you i just cant sit still, seeing you outside of a real work space , MADS A REAL SHOP…this is most wonderful and my heart is so happy for you, the thought of what you have gone through and now to have this wonderful new place, a glorious wood stove to warm the place, i cant wait to see all of your tools there , and you doing the work you have loved, this is just a wonderful thing…you enjoy it, and you smile while you enter your new shop and let your creative soul go to work…fantastic brother!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


congrat´s with both your new shop and new bench Mads 
know how you have lusterd for this since you packed the old shop
but you will have tooo many visitors that comes to look at the giraf in the Gallerie 
to be able to make anything beside coffee for them …......... 

take care
Dennis


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


Thanks for the tour.
Old fashioned hold fasts were more readily made from "short pieces" of material.
Hammer weld preformed "shorts" together.

Gongrats on the new work space.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


WOW WOW WOW!!!

So happy for you Mads. I can't wait to see that shop with all of your wonderful tools on display. With that warm fire burning away, there won't be any stopping you now.

Congratulations.


----------



## Doe (Aug 26, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


Congratulations! If you listen carefully, you can hear the cheers from Canada. It's a beautiful shop and you absolutely deserve the very best. I hope you have many happy years working in it.

With fondest best regards,
Doe


----------



## JamesVavra (Apr 27, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


Congratulations Mads.


----------



## meikou (Jun 12, 2008)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


Congrats mate. Are you going to start making items to sell?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


Congrats Mads. I know you'll be happy


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


Whoaaaa you finally have the shop you need and deserve!


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


Fabulous mads, it ooooozzzzzes a "creativity" from days gone by to match your inboard love for sharing History with us all.
Got the feeling this is going to be the start of a whole new & exciting era for you my friend.
Can't wait to see what comes out of the woodwork from these walls.
The look on your face says it all ::: ))))))
Pete


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


Good News it is my Friend, Congratulations to You!!
I look forward to your bench and your shop's metamorphosis…


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


Can not wait for more.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


well done my friend

finally a place to spread 
your wings again

better start with shelves and cabinets
for the girls at home

they will want the room you were using
for more shoes and clothes
just to keep up with you


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


Congratulations on the new workshop! I'll be closely watching your restoration project as I have my wife's great-grandfathers bench stored in my basement. We think he built it around 1880. It's a cool old bench but it needs work. The wooden vice screws are very worn.


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


Congratulations on the new shop.
It is good to see you actively posting again, some of us were going into withdraw symptoms!
Such a wonderful space with a gorgeous wood stove that I am very jealous of. It will provide heat, smell amazing and let you burn any projects you don't want.
Looking forward to a new workbench build Mads style.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


Wonderful Mads! Great looking space to work in and I know the inspirations of new creativity are flowing for you now. Congratulations Mads enjoy the new shop!


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


That's wonderful news Mads. Congratulations, on both the bench and the new work space. Can't wait to see more pics of that workbench. Take care.


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


*BIEN HECHO COMPAÑERO!!!!! NOS INSPIRAS Y NOS DAN GANAS DE ESTAR ALLÍ 
MUY BUENAS FOTOS Y EL RELATO PARECE UN LIBRO DE HISTORIA: GENIAL MADS ;-)
GRACIAS Y DISFRUTA DE LO QUE TE MERECES AMIGO ;-)*


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


Congratulations on your new show case studio. It looks as if you are happy, good for you!

The photos from Copenhagen are interesting in that we can really appreciate what those people in that time brought to the wood working trade and eventually down to the hobbyists.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


Mads Wonderful

I was bursting. LoL

Jamie


----------



## rdlaurance (Mar 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


My heartfelt congratulations go out to you Mads! It looks to be a wonderful space that your creativity will transform into a magical place. You well deserve to have this space. I too, so enjoyed the additional photos of the workbench and museum pieces.

As I've spent the last few years totally renovating my 'lersten' (adobe) house here in Skåne, I've come to appreciate the older treasures from these past ages. Here are a few pictures of my workbench discoveries in this renovation process you might also enjoy.

The workbench and metal vise were built into a corner of the 'magasin' (storage area) around the end of the 1800's. When we purchased the house, I didn't notice this so much as it was a very dark corner covered with 40-50 year old rubbish. Ihad noticed that the benchtop had a couple of large areas of what looked like hardened tar on the surface in a couple of areas. Turns out it was dried linseed oil (clumps) that had well preserved the oak surface over the decades. So after scraping that off and replaning the surface to level again while replacing the rotten pine boards forming the back shelf area, this is what I have now. All the oak has been cleaned and re-oiled as well. 




































I also appreciate the numerous pictures you've posted here and in the past of the shaving horses, as I'm in the process of carving my little colt now. Here is another picture of an antique shaving horse, also from Denmark. It is in the Maritime Museum of the Kronberg Castle (Helsingör), which was the historic castle that inspired Shakespeare and was the setting for 'Hamlet'. A beautiful treasure of history I may add. I was delighted to be able to tour it extensively last month. This shaving horse was used in the manufacture of giant pulley blocks used in the hoisting of canvas sails on the sailing ships of yesteryear.










Again, I want to thank you for all you've contributed to this site …. and to me personally (with your creative ideas and solutions).

I am excited to see what comes out of your workshop now!

The best to you my friend.


----------



## Woodfix (May 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


That is great news about the shop. I take my coffee strong and black. Just so you know when I drop by. Thanks for the brief on the museum too.


----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


Mads, this is wonderful news. Looking forward to hearing more as your tale unfolds.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


Waaauuaaaa!!!

Mads has a shop!!!'

And it's an outstanding place!!!

Waaauuaaaa!!!

Congrats!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


Congrats Sir. That is just wonderful news.
And what a wonderful post. I am really glad to see the Mads at it again.

Yea!
Steve


----------



## sb194 (Feb 19, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


Congrats on the new shop. Looking forward to seeing all your wonderful tools in their place, and seeing the great projects you turn out.

Sean


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


Congratulations on your new playhouse, although I suppose you just might have to do a little work there
also.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


Thanks for the tour,Mads.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


very cool shop mads. Glad you found one.

I like the museum shots to. I love the old benches. There are quite a few around this area. Best wishes.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


All right Mads, i cant wait to see what you come up with in a proper shop that you so rightfully deserve. Many thanks for the benches of yesteryear tour.


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


GOLD!!!


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


You look happy my friend and I am happy for you !!!!!!!!!
I will follow your blog as you write it .
Love the pics of the shop and museum ,something we don't see much over here and it brings back memories of my uncles shop which now has been restored by a dutch architect who bought it as a retirement project.
Oh i loved those times in his shop with the wood stove burning and the smell of wood and window putty in the air .
I wish I could have some of his old moulding planes and one of his workbenches over here ,that would be a treat now I could really appreciate and cherish them .
Nice to see that old bench restored .
Take care and enjoy your new shop.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


Hi there,
Yes I was keeping the new shop a secret, just to give us a little exitement here.
I have a giant smile these days, to come into the new shop is kind of like beeing in a dream world and I sometimes pinch my arm to see if I am really awake - and I am.
No idea of why the old holdfasts were made as they were I have a contact at the museeum so I will se if he can ask the blacksith.
The espresso machine is alway ready for a run and I love guests so the door is open and the bell rings when you pass it.
The shop will not be a place I will sell from, it is my man cave, retirement place.
I spread my wings and fly.
There will hopefully be plenty of projects to keep me warm there…
Rick, that bench is really interesting I can see the dog holes in the front, this I have only seen once before, are there also one on the endvise? Please PM me some pictures of this. Lovely horse!
Thank you all for your lovely thoughts and words.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


Mads - I'm delighted you got a place to work and create new projects in. Hope all goes well for you.

Best Regards,
M.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


Congrats Mads! Dreams do come true…and what a nice shop front it is.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


I'm so happy for you Mads. Great space. I look forward to more of what you do so well and love so much.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


Thank you guys.
Smiles and wishes for a wonderful weekend.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## whitewulf (May 11, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


Love the photos. Holdfasts are awesome. You should do a portfolio of museum pictures(coffee table book), I know it would sell.


----------



## Jason34 (Oct 17, 2008)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


How exciting Mads! I can't wait to see what you create with the new space. Best wishes and happy tinkering.


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


Mads, that is now a real nice little shop you are showing there. Lots of room. I can see bringing in all the other tools you have collected over the years. It would be a very nice display with all the creations you have posted here on LJ. Wow, what a story!
Good for you. 
Pb.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


correction below


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


Big congratulations on your new shop Mads. It looks cozy with the oven and in my experience you will never be wanting for something to burn with all the cut-offs that are usually stored all over a typical wood shop.

The bench looks very nice. I have a similar design from Sweden, but probably not as good a quality as yours. I bought it new 30 years ago. I have a book (The Workbench Book) that I love to read over and over even though I'm not planing to make or buy another one. It seems that there are many different bench designs for many different kinds of work. For example, the Roubo benches were very efficient for making screens and other long flat panel pieces, but they are not particularly good for making cabinets.

it is amazing how good your bench looks like after it has been Madsonized. The bench really looked a mess when you got it. Otherwise I hope all is well with you and your loved ones and I'm glad to see that you are back in business again.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


Hi guys,
I am not too often online at the moment…
X broke up and put us out so we have to stay in the shop now, not bad for me, I love the smell of wood but for my daughter it is not the best. We got a wonderful new home from February and I hope to be able to keep the new workshop with my new situation, time will tell, otherwise I will find room in the new place for working wood, I always manage that.
I love the word Madsonized Mike, that I will remember, thx.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


Thats not right Mads, big hug to your daughter.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


Best wishes Mads. I hope it works out for the best


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


Legendary thread right here. Thank you, Mads, for all the wonderful pictures. They will be very helpful to me when I finally build mine. Congratulations on your well deserved new workshop.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> The short story of the Scandinavian workbench and a visit at a museum.
> ...


Sorry to hear that Mads. My thoughts are with you and your daughter. Hope you can both hold out until February and that things improve for you both then. God bless brother.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Bringing the workbench back to life.*

*Scandinavian workbench restore*
Bringing the workbench back to life.

In this part I will show how I restored and brought the old tired workbench back to life.









This was how it looked when I brought it home in the garage, it was tired and had been used outdoor for a while as a table for painting and so, I almost felt sad when I saw this bench and actually for a moment had doubt if it was worth restoring, but since I paid 50 US dollar for it I thought it was worth the effort.
(Usually these full size cabinetmaker work benches are sold at prices between 200 - 400 US dollars for a fully working old sample here in Denmark, and a new one is between 1700 - 2600 US dollars).









First step is to pick up some tools, and yes a cold beer.









The top is cleaned up for old paint and tar.
The snacks are for the beer.









After fighting with my Stanley no 7 I decided it was to whimsy - yes you read it right, simply too little mass to flatten a bench top after my taste. So it was time for my good old jointer to get back in action. 
Large and heavy as hell!









Sharpening.









After some serious planing and plenty of sweat it was time for the smoother to run some passes and another cold beer.
The top is now flat and ugly as hell…









A look down under.









Some wear and some loose parts, but nothing that glue and screws can't solve.









Glue the dovetail joints.









The tool tray is fastened again.









Since the top was so dead in the wood and left with deep penetrations of paint I decided to color it with some wood stain, the choice is dark chestnut.









I think you must agree it was needed.









Then some serious layers of oil, the wood soaks it like a drunken sailor.









The stretchers are dyed too.
As you can see one of them has been broken and then replaced with a bolt for tightening, I want to keep this as a part of this work bench history.









Garage is transformed into a temporary work shop.









Legs are getting the same tour and this makes the beech top and the pine legs blend better also.









I make a piece of pine for a bottom between the stretches so I can use the base for storage, I will guess the weight is around 450 pounds so it is rock solid as it is.









And so here we are!
The bench is ready to be brought to the new workshop and the rest of the restore will be made there once my tools are up and running.

End of this part of the blog, in next part I will tell about the holdfasts and some grip for the endvise.

Hope it can be to some inspiration.

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Bringing the workbench back to life.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Bringing the workbench back to life.
> ...


Totally agree Mads. It definitely needed the stain. I like the colour. It was a bit pricey though at $50. )


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Bringing the workbench back to life.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Bringing the workbench back to life.
> ...


another wonderful find and restore
good that you keep it original too
as part of it's ongoing purpose

a great mads rebirth !


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Bringing the workbench back to life.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Bringing the workbench back to life.
> ...


yes i agree with each step you made, and i cant wait to see it sitting in the new shop, ready for a new generation of wood work, i think you should christen it with your choice of drinking fluid, since i dont drink beer i could suggest a root beer…but im sure i would be out voted on that one…so glad to see you at it again, with a new shop as the nuclease for the whole thing…hip hip hooray…im working on a nakashima style table right now, would be so happy to have some assistance from you , it would look just right in your new place…swing bye, ill donate it for the cause…lol…......grizz


----------



## rdlaurance (Mar 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Bringing the workbench back to life.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Bringing the workbench back to life.
> ...


A beautiful restoration increased that $50 investment exponentially. Great color!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Bringing the workbench back to life.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Bringing the workbench back to life.
> ...


Mads what a restore

so well told and photos are great

jamie


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Bringing the workbench back to life.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Bringing the workbench back to life.
> ...


Fantastic!

Back at it and on the move. You are singing.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Bringing the workbench back to life.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Bringing the workbench back to life.
> ...


Sweet.
What a treat watching you do your magic.

Steve


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Bringing the workbench back to life.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Bringing the workbench back to life.
> ...


start to looking good 
I´ll better get that tote made I can see it comes in handy …. lol

I can see there is more than one way to skin a cat ….
here I talk about how the benchtop and the shouldervie is build 
alot different from my bench and yet still looking as they are twins 
even though woodentreads vices can be a bear to work good 
I know you will love to use them .. as I do 

Dennis


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Bringing the workbench back to life.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Bringing the workbench back to life.
> ...


Mads, this story just keeps getting better and better. $50 US dollars? THAT"S AWESOME. That is totally worth all the sweat equity that went into brining it back to life. Way to go.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Bringing the workbench back to life.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Bringing the workbench back to life.
> ...


Just 2 beers and Dkr 300.00 Not bad.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Bringing the workbench back to life.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Bringing the workbench back to life.
> ...


Mads you got a nice old workbench for good price. If anyone could put life into it, it is you, my friend!!. It would cost a heck of lot more to buy big planks to make a new one. The staining is nice, but I bet you have it worn down to raw wood in a short time!!!

Thanks for sharing and congratualtions on the new digs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Jim


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Bringing the workbench back to life.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Bringing the workbench back to life.
> ...


Love the stain color….man this looks like a time machine in the best of ways!!. Great bench to inspire many creative sessions of woodwork….cheers!


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Bringing the workbench back to life.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Bringing the workbench back to life.
> ...


*UNA DELICIA LA HISTORIA Y LAS FOTOS AMIGO!!!!!!
ESPERAMOS ANSIOSOS EL SIGUIENTE CAPÍTULO :-D*


----------



## sb194 (Feb 19, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Bringing the workbench back to life.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Bringing the workbench back to life.
> ...


As usual Mads, I can't wait for the next installment.

Bench is turning out great.

Sean


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Bringing the workbench back to life.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Bringing the workbench back to life.
> ...


Nice work Mads.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Bringing the workbench back to life.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Bringing the workbench back to life.
> ...


That bench was very lucky to fall into your hands. You're breathing new life into it. Looking forward to seeing it assembled in your new shop.


----------



## FreddyS (Oct 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Bringing the workbench back to life.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Bringing the workbench back to life.
> ...


Hi there Mads, now I know where you were all this time hehee!

Again you surprise us, congrats for your new workshop as it is well deserved.

I think that workbench and you were meant for each other and should provide you with lots of years of fun for sure… and to us too, with your blogs and projects of course!!!

btw. is great to see you around here again 

Cheers!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Bringing the workbench back to life.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Bringing the workbench back to life.
> ...


Very nice, how old did you say the bench was? I think the stain looks pretty natural. A lot of old benches are pretty dark like that anyway.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Bringing the workbench back to life.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Bringing the workbench back to life.
> ...


Hi ho,
I'm slow…
I agree it was to worn to just leave, usually I try all in my power to leave as is, but this was not patina, it was miss use.
50 and two beers + plenty of sweat, that was really all it took.
Now on to the next part.
Best thoughts and thank you all for the comments,
Mads


----------



## Debtc (Sep 14, 2016)

mafe said:


> *Bringing the workbench back to life.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Bringing the workbench back to life.
> ...


I just recently purchased the same workbench in excellent used condition. Would like to really clean it up and use as island in my kitchen. What is the best way to clean without losing any of the old patina.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Bringing the workbench back to life.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Bringing the workbench back to life.
> ...


Lovely bench and lovely patina.
Why do you want to clean it?
Be best ad vice will be to do as little as possible and then finish up with a kitchen grade oil that will harden.
No sandpaper, be gentle.
I can't answer without seeing the bench in real life.
Congrats.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## KImH (Dec 20, 2017)

mafe said:


> *Bringing the workbench back to life.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Bringing the workbench back to life.
> ...


One question: other than being a woodworkng purist, why not belt-sand the bench top? I have an old bench very similar to yours I'm going to restore, & the rough surface seemed more inclined to a belt-sand than fighting w/ a hand plane. Thoughts?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Bringing the workbench back to life.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Bringing the workbench back to life.
> ...


Hi KImH
You can beltsand it, but it will not be so easy to get the top flat.
So the reason for using a long handplane is to get it as flat as possible.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Holdfasts and leather grip.*

*Scandinavian workbench restore*
Holdfasts and leather grip.

This part is about the holdfasts and leather grip for the end vice.









Yes we are back at the new workshop, at the old workbench.
In the center is a wonderful old holdfast I bought in Paris some years back and I have been waiting to get the chance to bring into use.
I will get back to this later.









Because I also bought this one in France, yes and one more I use on my shaving horse but that is a different story.
I think the corner of a Scandinavian workbench is an ideal spot for many kinds of work.
So!
So wanted to add a second holdfast here.









The important part is to get the right position, so that it can hold in both sides.
Here the deepness.









And here the width.









A spade drill that is a little bigger than the diameter of the holdfast.









Then drill a hole.
The little cordless was short of power so I needed my old green cable bandit.









And we got a holdfast at the end -









- and at the side.
Wonderful!
I already used it the last weeks and it is a gem.








But this one is the really naughty bastard…
A quarter of a turn and it holds the work piece tight to the table.
No hammer here, just a light turn.
It even fitted right into the original hole on the workbench, as if they were meant to be.









It gives plenty of possibilities.









This part is less exotic.
A better and more delicate grip for the end vice.
Two pieces of hard leather cut to size.









Then the smooth side is sanded and glue is added.









Glue is added to the vice also.
While the glue sets I grease up the vice with a thick layer of grease.









A little waiting.









That's it!









Here we have a good and gentle but firm grip.
The bench dogs on the workbench will be a build in a later part of this blog.









Elegant I think, big smile here.
And after the grease it runs like a dream.

End of this part of the blog, next will be fixing the front vice.

Hope it can be to some inspiration.

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## meikou (Jun 12, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Holdfasts and leather grip.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Holdfasts and leather grip.
> ...


I love the first picture. What a great place to work.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Holdfasts and leather grip.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Holdfasts and leather grip.
> ...


I do love to see that french bastard came into action 

good to see you have fun

take care
Dennis


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Holdfasts and leather grip.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Holdfasts and leather grip.
> ...


Very nice, I love that lever operated hold fast. The veritas of its day! ;-)


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Holdfasts and leather grip.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Holdfasts and leather grip.
> ...


Mads … you write it and ill read it. Nevermind that fact that you have a bench to drool over. The Mads touch on it is icing on the cake. Keep it up. The hold fast's youve shown make me giddy.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Holdfasts and leather grip.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Holdfasts and leather grip.
> ...


Love your setup Mads. I should just put a picture of your shop in my shop for inspiration


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Holdfasts and leather grip.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Holdfasts and leather grip.
> ...


its all coming together quite nicely, they ought to make them like in the old days, and of coarse your other touches, making this bench and shop your own, where does the maddness end….lol…...


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Holdfasts and leather grip.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Holdfasts and leather grip.
> ...


Very nice Mads.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Holdfasts and leather grip.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Holdfasts and leather grip.
> ...


Very nice blog all all aspects of the new bench, BUT especially the hold down that you turn to tighten. I have never see one of them and It is something I think we all could use. Do they still make them?

Thanks for sharing, my friend!!.................Jim


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Holdfasts and leather grip.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Holdfasts and leather grip.
> ...


Loving every minute.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Holdfasts and leather grip.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Holdfasts and leather grip.
> ...


Very cool Mad!


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Holdfasts and leather grip.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Holdfasts and leather grip.
> ...


As always, nicely done, Mads!

Cheers!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Holdfasts and leather grip.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Holdfasts and leather grip.
> ...


Mads coming along nicely

Wont be long until it is all working &

In order

Jamie


----------



## jiri (Dec 18, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Holdfasts and leather grip.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Holdfasts and leather grip.
> ...


I had a pleasant cofee break seeing this pics.
Thanks


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Holdfasts and leather grip.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Holdfasts and leather grip.
> ...


Mads coming along nicely

Wont be long until it is all working &

In order

Jamie


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Holdfasts and leather grip.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Holdfasts and leather grip.
> ...


Put me in line for that handled holdfast, too. That thing looks awesome, indeed.

You're bench rehab is outstanding, Mads. Congrats on an wonderful job AND on your new shop. It's looking great, and must be a fine place to spend time. You write like a man who's truly happy, and I'm so happy for you. Thanks for sharing your adventures, keep them coming!


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Holdfasts and leather grip.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Holdfasts and leather grip.
> ...


Coming along nicely.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Holdfasts and leather grip.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Holdfasts and leather grip.
> ...


Yes Mads you really understand the importance of keeping hands free to work wonders ie hold down , vises and clamping. I really like how your shop looks more like a studio a very relaxing place to work the timber…enjoy my good friend, thanks for posting…Blkcherry


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Holdfasts and leather grip.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Holdfasts and leather grip.
> ...


So cool to see the life being restored to the bench. I wonder what it would say of it could speak. It would probably thank you for making it feel used as it was intended.


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Holdfasts and leather grip.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Holdfasts and leather grip.
> ...


*ESPECTACULARES CARIÑOS A ESE VIEJO WORKBENCH!!!!!!!
LO MIMAS DEMASIADO JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA*


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Holdfasts and leather grip.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Holdfasts and leather grip.
> ...


The new shop is going to be a mix between a studio and a workshop, all the hand tools will be in this part of the shop and all the powertools will be in the other part, in this way I can have studio with the old shop and live with the dirt. Also modern power tools do not add to beauty I must say so it is a pleasure to be able to do it that way.
I think it will take some months before the shop is all done, but small steps makes it come closer day by day.
Best thoughts and thank you all for the wonderful happy comments,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Fixing the front vice...*

*Scandinavian workbench restore*
Fixing the front vice.

This part is the repair of the front vice and yes making it run smooth as a dream.
(Some call the front vice a face vice).









We are back at the bench, now with hold fast and more or less ready to use.
But my front vice is missing it's pressure plate. The really old benches did not have one of these but mine has the slide for it so it will be replaced.









Here again you can see the underneath how it is really just a clamp attached to the table…
The plate that I will be making needs to run against the underneath of the side and top of the legs, so first of is to clean up all the old glue and lacquer.









I find an old hardwood floorboard and draw up the plate and the arm.









Then saw it.
I can highly recommend the Japanese blades for the old frame saws.









Then I drilled a recess on the back where the wood screw is touching.
(The fast viewer will be able to see that I made the plate bigger than the picture where I was sawing).









Then a recess from the back and a long screw with a washer.
(The washer here is a Danish coin for the later generations to find).









Then marking in the center where the screw will go.









At the end of the arm I drill a hole for a dowel so that the arm will be held in place when mounted.









Here you see it under the front vice and over the leg.









Here it is mounted, looking good I think.









And here the coin that holds the plate to the screw so it follows back when turning the vice screw.









Next step is to oil it up with Danish oil and then add a thick layer of good grease on the moveable parts.
And it spins like a cat.









And this is how it looks when in use.
I'm happy.









I made some temporary vice handles of a bamboo rod I had laying around, it kind of combine my passion for the Japanese woodworking into the bench.
(I might turn some hardwood handles later on the lathe once it is up and running again).
Some hemp string and glue makes nice handle ends around the dowels.









Thick layer of glue to soak.









And dry of in direction of the fibers to leave a smooth surface.









And here we are.
Notice the funny mirrored 22 at the end, it was numbers that sat on the workbench so I will guess it has been in a bigger workshop back in history.









How can I not be a happy man here?

End of this part of the blog, next will be making bench dogs.

Hope it can be to some inspiration.

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Fixing the front vice...*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Fixing the front vice.
> ...


WOW mads

you got to be one happy camper

new shop
new bench
and a place to work
doing what you like most

creating and restoring good tools 
and techniques

very nice

keep them coming 
we all appreciate your journey
and sharing it with us

thank you


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Fixing the front vice...*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Fixing the front vice.
> ...


Beautiful Mads. Every woodworker should be so lucky to have such a nice bench and a place to work.


----------



## whitewulf (May 11, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Fixing the front vice...*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Fixing the front vice.
> ...


Mads,
Awesome bench!
Always inspiration, bamboo handles, beautiful frame saw…....


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Fixing the front vice...*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Fixing the front vice.
> ...


Hey Mads, after such a long time, I believe for you this is not a workshop, but Heaven! It'll be fun to watch the restoring process. Thanks for sharing with us.

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Fixing the front vice...*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Fixing the front vice.
> ...


Great.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Fixing the front vice...*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Fixing the front vice.
> ...


nice restoring 
like what you did to the shouldervice …. not so sure about the dovel 
since I have discover I often place my hand right there when clamping with the vice 
but i find out soon enoff … 

looking forward to the next installment

take care
Dennis


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Fixing the front vice...*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Fixing the front vice.
> ...


Nice work Mads. I really like that bench. Its a beauty.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Fixing the front vice...*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Fixing the front vice.
> ...


Nice job on that vice. It is all coming together well!!. I hope the architectural job does not eat into your wood working time too much!!!!!!!!!!! jim


----------



## IrishWoodworker (Mar 28, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Fixing the front vice...*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Fixing the front vice.
> ...


That piece of history could not have gone to a better man! Such a blessing my friend.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Fixing the front vice...*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Fixing the front vice.
> ...


I must say your life is just about perfect now! You found a good woman, moved, and acquired a great shop space in the past year. Now this bench looks awesome.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Fixing the front vice...*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Fixing the front vice.
> ...


Nice simple fix. If only they were all that way. I'm wondering, traditionally, would the vise material have been thicker that what you used?


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Fixing the front vice...*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Fixing the front vice.
> ...


*GENIO-GENIO-GENIO!!!!!!!
OTRA CLASE MAGISTRAL DE RESTAURACIÓN E HISTORIA ;-)
GRACIAS MADS ;-D*


----------



## rdlaurance (Mar 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Fixing the front vice...*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Fixing the front vice.
> ...


Fabulous restoration Mads! And a great blog. I need to repair (restore) my front vice as well… and to use KOVA's word…'Genius'... I now have an excellent tutorial for doing just that. Thank you ever so much…

Ha ha… I even have a few of the Danish coins laying around that I can select from, as the washer for the mounting screw.


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Fixing the front vice...*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Fixing the front vice.
> ...


*SI EMPIEZAN A USAR MONEDAS DANESAS COMO ARANDELAS PARA LOS TORNILLOS:
NO VAN A PROVOCAR QUE LA ECONOMÍA DANESA QUIEBRE???? ;-)*


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Fixing the front vice...*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Fixing the front vice.
> ...


Another great blog Mads. Thanks for sharing the joy!
I love the frame saw, I need to get one of those. 
What kind of grease do you use? Do you make your own tallow?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Making bench dogs.*

*Scandinavian workbench restore*
Making bench dogs.

Time for bench dogs, the show must go on…









First was to cut three pieces of wood into the right size.
The bench dog holes total size and the length I choose to be app double the thickness of the bench top.









On the left you see the only dog that came with the bench… I guess this dog cant bark a lot…
So time to make some marking, now the shape comes and I simply follow the measures of the dog holes in the bench top.









This time I use the band saw since it came into the shop today.
First the shoulder.









Then cut of the extra.









Now time to make a second cut into the dog.









Like this.









I also make a short one.









And cut it…









Now at the end of the dog I make a line where the ruler is laying.









And cut along this line.









So now we have spring loaded bench dogs that will stay in the holes when pulled up.









I drill counter sunk holes.









Add some strong glue.









And put in screws for extra strength.
I will put putty on top or change them with brass screws later I think these scream.









Here we are.









One of them gets a extra hole in the back of the head.









And a screw is added this will help making a secure grip.









And the point can be adjusted from the back.









Now time for some strong two surface glue (or what it is called in English).









Some on the heads of the bench dogs and some on small leather pads.
After pre dry they are put together.









And while I wait the dogs are given oil and some patina wax.









Here are the result, I am quite pleased.









And finally in use, the bench are now ready for years of use.

In next part I will make a leg or a dead man and end up with a little funny history tour dating back to 1414.

Hope it can be to some inspiration.

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Making bench dogs.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Making bench dogs.
> ...


you have some nice barkers now mads

ready to spring into action
and stop anything that moves


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Making bench dogs.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Making bench dogs.
> ...


Mads, that is beautiful.


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Making bench dogs.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Making bench dogs.
> ...


What type of leather do you recommend using for vice faces, bench dogs and holdfasts?

type? thickness? finish? I am not familiar with leather working or language at all.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Making bench dogs.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Making bench dogs.
> ...


Thanks for the instruction , Mads. I learned something new today!! I can use that Idea on other things too.
..............Jim


----------



## sb194 (Feb 19, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Making bench dogs.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Making bench dogs.
> ...


Great job Mads. That bench will be a pleasure to use for generations.

Sean


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Making bench dogs.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Making bench dogs.
> ...


*EXCELENTE TU INGENIO MADS!!!!!
VIEJOS ELEMENTOS, PERO CON INNOVACIONES DEL SIGLO XXI ;-)*


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Making bench dogs.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Making bench dogs.
> ...


Nice work mads… and no fleas!


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Making bench dogs.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Making bench dogs.
> ...


It's really coming along now. Not long before the top is covered with those chips and shavings we all love so much. The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Making bench dogs.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Making bench dogs.
> ...


Its not a true Mads blog without some recycled/repurposed bits of wood thrown in. ;-)

I like the idea of a screw in the face of the dog. I will try that on my round dogs and see how it works, especially for rough planning perpendicular to the grain.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Making bench dogs.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Making bench dogs.
> ...


So glad you have this wonderful bench Mads. As usual your setting up a great workshop and this bench is a classic centerpiece, done your way. Really inspiring work done on this, keep having fun!

Joe


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Making bench dogs.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Making bench dogs.
> ...


nice Dogs Mads but geting the colourite of having a dead man walking around 
isn´t going to be easy since they don´t like barking hounds… 

take care
Dennis


----------



## meikou (Jun 12, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Making bench dogs.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Making bench dogs.
> ...


Very nice mate.

The glue you were referring to is called contact cement in English.


----------



## anoldwoodchuck (Feb 13, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Making bench dogs.*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Making bench dogs.
> ...


You are a wonderful craftsman.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*One legged dead man walking…*

*Scandinavian workbench restore*
One legged dead man walking…

Ok some awful undertones in that name…
Actually it is just a simple dead man for the new old workbench.









Just a long piece of wood, not sure but think teak.









Marking the center line.









Drilling holes for every two inch or five cm.









And a little dowel that fits the holes with a cross dowel that makes it easy to pull out.









Use the end vice to hold it.









Get the idea?









Now it is just to use it.
I udsed it for planing some long boards and some window frames today, it works like a gem.

In next and last part I will end up with a little funny history tour dating back to 1414, since I only have few minutes here tonight.

Hope it can be to some inspiration.

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *One legged dead man walking…*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> One legged dead man walking…
> ...


"end vice" always sounded like a deadly sin to me… ;p


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *One legged dead man walking…*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> One legged dead man walking…
> ...


great job. The bench is coming together!!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *One legged dead man walking…*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> One legged dead man walking…
> ...


I'm not sure what sounds worse that or Bench Slave. ;-) 









We can always call it a board jack! That's safe…

Great work Mads! Best thoughts.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *One legged dead man walking…*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> One legged dead man walking…
> ...


Very nice, my friend. You are always thinking. I like that. That is a good addition to your shop!!.........Jim


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

mafe said:


> *One legged dead man walking…*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> One legged dead man walking…
> ...


Always good to see your stuff mads.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *One legged dead man walking…*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> One legged dead man walking…
> ...


Nice work Mads and now let the creativity flow. ) I've missed your blogs and projects.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

mafe said:


> *One legged dead man walking…*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> One legged dead man walking…
> ...


That's an excellent and simple idea. It gives me an idea that I might be able to apply to my situation. Thanks for posting

Take care.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *One legged dead man walking…*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> One legged dead man walking…
> ...


Great addition to that wonderful old workbench. I like that worked on and well used look of that bench, it
really gives it character and helps give your shop a very special ambiance.


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

mafe said:


> *One legged dead man walking…*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> One legged dead man walking…
> ...


*HERMOSO MUCHACHO MUERTO?



?? PARA SUPLANTAR LA FALTA DE OTRA PATA FRONTAL
QUE SE PODRÍA AGUJEREAR Y USAR COMO HOMBRE MUERTO ;-)
ESTUVO INGENIOSO Y YA VÍ QUE TIENES OTRO TORNILLO DE BANCO, EN UN CAJÓN, A LA ESPERA ;-)
ADÓNDE PLANEAS COLOCARLO VIEJO ZORRO

Click to expand...

?????*


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Grease pot for the bench*

*Scandinavian workbench restore*
grease pot for the bench

I know, I know, I have a bunch of grease boxes, but just thought it would be right that my bench had a pot also.
Besides I have a soft spot for making tool in case some one did not notice it…









This is what is going to happen.
Grease pot right where we need it.
Ready to grease up the sole of the plane or what ever needed.









We got wood.









Rough cut.









Plane.









Draw a shape.









Cut to shape.









Drill pot hole.









Shape the hole.









I like to use these chisels and gauges.









We got a pot.









Playing with the super sander.









Drill hole and counter sink for mount.









Dye and oil.









Lacquer.









Screw fitted and greased up.









And in place.









Now we need grease.









Closed up.









Grease, cake and coffee…

Hope it can be to some inspiration.

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Grease pot for the bench*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> grease pot for the bench
> ...


First time I've seen one like this. Nicely explained. Thanks.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Grease pot for the bench*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> grease pot for the bench
> ...


Roubo meets scandinavian/german style..


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Grease pot for the bench*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> grease pot for the bench
> ...


Love the rustic appearance of this one.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Grease pot for the bench*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> grease pot for the bench
> ...


Nice job Mads. I would just think that it needs some kind of fancy lid to keep the sawdust and other things out of it. I expect one on it tomorrow, at the rate you are going.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Grease pot for the bench*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> grease pot for the bench
> ...


^ looks like it pivots under the bench for that matter buddy.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Grease pot for the bench*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> grease pot for the bench
> ...


Mmmmm coffee. Mmmmm cake. Yuk grease.

I'm a wax man myself when it comes to planes and saws, but it sure looks right at home under your vintage bench Mads.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Grease pot for the bench*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> grease pot for the bench
> ...


Hi guys,
Andy, I also use wax, bees wax actually preferred for saws, planes and finish.
Soda, you got it!
Madts, yes it pivots under the bench, so no problem with dust. Yes I post a lot these days, have a bunch of un posted projects. ;-)
Lew, smiles, thanks.
kaerlighedsbamsen, mafesan style.
Druid, I think they were quite normal in the really old days.
Thanks for the comments and thoughts,
Mads


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Grease pot for the bench*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> grease pot for the bench
> ...


Love it !!! I need about twenty of those under my workbench.

Much handier than jars and recycled cat food cans. But then would I do with my cat food cans?


----------



## TechTeacher04 (Mar 17, 2014)

mafe said:


> *Grease pot for the bench*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> grease pot for the bench
> ...


What is you opinion on grease/tallow vs wax for lubricating the sole of planes? I can understand the rust preventing qualities of the tallow, but doesn't it affect the finish?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Grease pot for the bench*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> grease pot for the bench
> ...


You can read a lot about what to use and types here: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/19128
Read also the comments, it's a blog series I made a while back.
Here you can also see where I got the idea of a workbench tallow pot. ;-)
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Grease pot for the bench*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> grease pot for the bench
> ...


Mafesan style it is!
Are you aware that if you continue like this you are actually going to name your own style? Not an honor most people will experience..


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Grease pot for the bench*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> grease pot for the bench
> ...


Gangnam style / MaFe style . lol.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Grease pot for the bench*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> grease pot for the bench
> ...


I doubt anyone can find a anything with rust on it in your shop, especially with this nice little handy grease cup, which coincidentally is also Danish!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Grease pot for the bench*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> grease pot for the bench
> ...


Mike, yes I love to apply a wee bit of wax on my tools, it prevents rust and makes the function better.
Yes the grease cup are all Danish, also the wood. ;-)
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Scandinavian workbench restore - Side holds and end vise tuning*

*Scandinavian workbench restore*
Side holds and end vise tuning.

This is just a small update on the bench.
I get questions if I like this bench, the simple answer is yes.
I did have a few holding issues, but after making a bench top bench, I now have every thinkable hold position and would not trade my bench for any other bench (Perhaps a Benchcrafted splittop, it's so sexy).

This little blog is just a upgrade with some side holds I made for long boards and my saw sharpening vise, they make life more easy, since they give support and keeps my hand free while putting things on the bench.
Really simple but also really a great help.

Second I will post a series of pictures of my tuning up the end vise, if others have this type of bench I think it might be handy.
The end vise had some slack to it and that made me annoyed even it worked, so I set out to make it steady.









Here the side holds are in action, they give support under my saw vise.
You will understand better once you read the rest…
(Notice the champagne box on the floor that are now a saw till).









A piece of hardwood are cut, app ten cm or 4 inches.
I make three.









Rounded a wee.









Drilled and counter sunk.









Waxed, also the screw for easy screwing in the workbench.









Waxing the hold for slip.









Screw in place under the bench.









Here you see them sticking out, when turned.
Quick and easy, but a wonderful upgrade that I use all the time now, especially when planning boards.

*END VISE TUNING:*








Ok here are the end vise (before I made new handles).
The more I used it the more I wanted to tune it.









First I took it apart.
A little investigation showed old glue and paint in the side tracks, but also that they have been suffering from time so they were too wide and this was one of the reasons for the up going loosenesss.
So it was cleaned up with a old lady's tooth (router plane).









And then trimmed with side rabbet planes.
(Lovely to be able to use some of these sweet tools).









Added a shim to the runner, now the rabbet was even wider.









Like this.









To my surprise I found a crack in the spindle housing.
This explained more about the looseness.









For those wondering about the blue tape, I just glued a pice of cracked wood on the top, nothing interesting.









So glue and predrill for a screw to fix it.









Now just add a screw.









The jaw was now really out of square…
(My working created a new problem).









But that can be fixed easy.









With a hand plane.









Also correcting the other jaw, while I was there.









This is how much it was off.









Now grease up all of it, especially the moving parts.
I use a bees wax grease.









Remember the screw, here grease from my sweet old Danish grease pot.
Then just put it all together again.









Take a deserved rest and enjoy life.

Hope it can be to some inspiration or care for old benches.

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Scandinavian workbench restore - Side holds and end vise tuning*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Side holds and end vise tuning.
> ...


Very nice Mads. Looks like a joy to use. Are you sharpening saws now then?


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Scandinavian workbench restore - Side holds and end vise tuning*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Side holds and end vise tuning.
> ...


I get that same warm feeling each time I scroll through your posts


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Scandinavian workbench restore - Side holds and end vise tuning*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Side holds and end vise tuning.
> ...


A bit of maintenance always pays dividends. This style of bench is so versatile.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Scandinavian workbench restore - Side holds and end vise tuning*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Side holds and end vise tuning.
> ...


Thanks for the enjoyable journey, Mads.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Scandinavian workbench restore - Side holds and end vise tuning*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Side holds and end vise tuning.
> ...


Hi there,
lew, thanks for joining me.
Tex, I agree it is a wonderful bench.
Soda, Thanks, I would love to have you here one fine day.
Britt, I am almost ashamed to admit I have only sharpened one hand saw and a frame saw, this even though I have now three different saw vises, have all sizes of files and even made saw tills now… Ohhh yes and have a full blog in my library on the subject I have never posted. I think it was due to the fact you made that wonderful blog on saws, it was like there were no reason to write more. For the sharpening, as soon as they are dull I will go for it, also have one that needs to be straightened, this is a subject I have not found a lot of writing about.
Too few hours…
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Scandinavian workbench restore - Side holds and end vise tuning*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Side holds and end vise tuning.
> ...


Nice work Mads, and I have to say you do that last step better than anyone!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Scandinavian workbench restore - Side holds and end vise tuning*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Side holds and end vise tuning.
> ...


Retirement is a tough business Paul, I try to live up to the full potential.
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## icemanhank (Jun 30, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Scandinavian workbench restore - Side holds and end vise tuning*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Side holds and end vise tuning.
> ...


Hi Mads,

Funny that I was just thinking of buying this bench, do you think it is worth the effort to restore? The top of it looks like it is not very flat and I don't know much about the holding vices (except for what you have kindly posted here) but it is reasonably cheap.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Scandinavian workbench restore - Side holds and end vise tuning*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Side holds and end vise tuning.
> ...


Hi Hank,
Judging from the picture it looks like a hobby sized bench in the fair end of size and in a good condition.
If you load the cabinet with tools it will help with some weight so it will stay still when you work.
My first workbench were app same size and I loved it, but ended up giving it two bolts down the concrete floor, after that it was a real joy. So yes if the prize are good, go for it, I think a bench like this can always get sold again, so money would never be lost. You can look in my blog how to make bench dogs and other upgrades.
Test if the vises are giving a good hold and if the end vice runs straight without too much wobbling.
To flatten the top the easiest would be a router on a sled, running on two straight edges, but can also be done by hand with a long plane and some sweat.
Give me a hint if you buy it.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## icemanhank (Jun 30, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Scandinavian workbench restore - Side holds and end vise tuning*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Side holds and end vise tuning.
> ...


Thanks again Mads for all of the info, I will let you know how I go for sure. I am going to have a look at it tonight.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Scandinavian workbench restore - Side holds and end vise tuning*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Side holds and end vise tuning.
> ...


You have everything you need there Mads. Even that white bear your relaxing in looks good.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Scandinavian workbench restore - Side holds and end vise tuning*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Side holds and end vise tuning.
> ...


Good work deserves good rest, but it appears that I don't have to tell you that.


----------



## todd628 (Sep 4, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Scandinavian workbench restore - Side holds and end vise tuning*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Side holds and end vise tuning.
> ...


Hey Mads, it always feels good to tighten up an old friend.

Have a blessed day and make some dust, Todd


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Scandinavian workbench restore - Side holds and end vise tuning*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Side holds and end vise tuning.
> ...


Smiles Iceman!
Roger, laughs, just hope it will not bite me (it's two sheep's).
Stefang, I am kind of a master, when I finally do it… But often have too many things going on.
Todd, working on a handful of planes these days, also cleaning up in the shop, helping a friend, drinking coffee, espresso, taking a short tour to Sweden, fixing and driving my old vespa… Hmmmm, guess there are too little dust.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Scandinavian workbench restore - Side holds and end vise tuning*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Side holds and end vise tuning.
> ...


Mads, nice last pic. I used to smoke a pipe many years ago. Seeing you lounge like reminds me of that.
Nice job on the bench.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Scandinavian workbench restore - Side holds and end vise tuning*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Side holds and end vise tuning.
> ...











Thank you Madts; just took this shot ten minutes ago of todays little project, the pipe is in my mouth and I am in the chair with the whiskey at this moment.


----------



## icemanhank (Jun 30, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Scandinavian workbench restore - Side holds and end vise tuning*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Side holds and end vise tuning.
> ...


Hi Mads,

I didn't end up buying the bench as it sold for AUD$500 which is a lot I think considering it's condition and it's size (it was quite narrow) I naively thought I would get it for about $100 haha.

I think I will put the money toward making my own so I have it the size I would like.

Thanks for the assistance though.

Cheers David



> Hi Hank,
> Judging from the picture it looks like a hobby sized bench in the fair end of size and in a good condition.
> If you load the cabinet with tools it will help with some weight so it will stay still when you work.
> My first workbench were app same size and I loved it, but ended up giving it two bolts down the concrete floor, after that it was a real joy. So yes if the prize are good, go for it, I think a bench like this can always get sold again, so money would never be lost. You can look in my blog how to make bench dogs and other upgrades.
> ...


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Scandinavian workbench restore - Side holds and end vise tuning*
> 
> *Scandinavian workbench restore*
> Side holds and end vise tuning.
> ...


;-)


----------

